# Jumping spider won't make it's "bed"



## Dzoky (Aug 21, 2020)

Hey,

Just yesterday, by accident, I saw and caught my first jumping spider (I think it's a Salticus scenicus - Zebra Jumping Spider). I bought a medium food container, made some holes on the sides for ventilation (together with a hole in the lid that I covered with mesh). I put in a few dry branches for it to walk around on (no substrate). Also, on the same day I fed it a fruit fly - he caught it without a problem (was so cool!). Today I put in a piece of moist tissue inside to keep the humidity up (will buy a thermometer+hygrometer tomorrow to see the actual numbers in the box). So everything would seem... alright? But there's one thing I don't get. On internet sources it says that jumping spiders like to make their sleeping sacks at the very top of their container - but mine just sleeps on a branch, almost at the bottom, no sacks or anything. Could it be that the spider is a bit too young for that? It's about 3mm in length.

Added the picture of it with it's first (when it's with me) fly.
P.S. It's a Zebra Jumping Spider, right?

Thank you for the answers (if any)!

Reactions: Thinking 1


----------



## Lucky123 (Aug 21, 2020)

It could be a couple of reasons
It is stressed out so just give it time,
It doesn’t have any suitable places to build its nest,
It has and you just didn’t notice,
Add more sticks and have multiple places where it can be in between multiple surfaces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dzoky (Aug 21, 2020)

Thank you. I guess it's time for some remodeling.


----------



## Dusk2Dawn (Aug 21, 2020)

Glue some leaves or something in the corners of the enclosure. They like hiding spots to build their nests. 
Also, sometimes they'll just take a few days to adjust to their new environment and build a nest. Give it time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dzoky (Aug 22, 2020)

Thank you for the information.
Today I saw it going around on the wall of the container, as if it was looking for something - I gave it another fruit fly (after two days from the last one). It took the fly down without any hesitation - now I know that it isn't stressed as much as to not even eat.


----------



## Jumper (Aug 22, 2020)

Dzoky said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just yesterday, by accident, I saw and caught my first jumping spider (I think it's a Salticus scenicus - Zebra Jumping Spider). I bought a medium food container, made some holes on the sides for ventilation (together with a hole in the lid that I covered with mesh). I put in a few dry branches for it to walk around on (no substrate). Also, on the same day I fed it a fruit fly - he caught it without a problem (was so cool!). Today I put in a piece of moist tissue inside to keep the humidity up (will buy a thermometer+hygrometer tomorrow to see the actual numbers in the box). So everything would seem... alright? But there's one thing I don't get. On internet sources it says that jumping spiders like to make their sleeping sacks at the very top of their container - but mine just sleeps on a branch, almost at the bottom, no sacks or anything. Could it be that the spider is a bit too young for that? It's about 3mm in length.
> 
> ...


Give them a couple of days to get acclimated to their new enclosure. 
Once he/she will be comfortable with her surroundings. 
It will build its web hammock.
Usually in the  corner of the  enclosure. 
A word of advice, provide a lot of hiding places for them. 
They like to observe from the hides.


----------



## Cororon (Aug 23, 2020)

It's enough to have a simple place she (or he) can hide in/under, like a curled leaf. Or you could drill a, maybe 8mm wide and 10mm deep, hole in a piece of wood (with a _clean _drill bit). If she thinks the retreat is good enough she might not put web silk in it. 

Jumping spiders often sleep in places they feel are safe enough, and sometimes take naps, so I wouldn't worry.   She wouldn't eat if she was stressed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stringjockey (Jun 7, 2022)

I'm new to jumping spiders too but I just caught 2 Bold jumping spiders (one male one female) a couple days ago and put each of them in food containers. Yeah 2 days and I think they're already making theirs atm so just wait a day or two more and yours might start to as well. It was a little hard to notice at first but if you zoom in you can see what to look for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CRX (Jun 7, 2022)

Yeah it just takes time. Its different for each spider.


----------

